# cron errors : dcron / vixie-cron environment [Solved]

## petrasl

hi,

I have this log in /var/log/cron.log

```

20-Jan-10 15:11  failed user root parsing SHELL=/bin/bash

20-Jan-10 15:11  failed user root parsing PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

20-Jan-10 15:11  failed user root parsing MAILTO=root

20-Jan-10 15:11  failed user root parsing HOME=/

20-Jan-10 15:20  FILE /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root USER root pid 27059 cmd root    test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

20-Jan-10 15:30  FILE /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root USER root pid 27062 cmd root    test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

```

I had dcron installed and because it does not support setting environment it unemerged it and emerged vixie-cron.

Unfortunately I still have the same problem.

can someone help me?

thanks,

luca.Last edited by petrasl on Thu Jan 21, 2010 12:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pianosaurus

Latest stable vixie-cron is 4.1-r10, and I just grepped the source for "parsing". This error message is not there. Are you absolutely sure you restarted the cron service after 20-Jan-10 15:11? And that you only have one cron running? Check "ps -A | grep cron". (Edit: I believe the dcron binary is called "crond", while vixie's is only called "cron")

If you are certain, this message must be printed by one of vixie-cron's libraries. What does your crontab look like?

----------

## pianosaurus

Also, with the gentoo default system logger setup, vixie-cron messages aren't logged to /var/log/cron.log, but to /var/log/messages. Make sure you're not looking at an old log.

----------

## petrasl

Thanks for replay.

While emerging vixie-cron I had to unmerge dcron ; I also modified the rc-update but I forgat the old process of dcron which was still running.

I killed it and starting vixie-cron.

Can I delete the old /vat/log/cron.log ?

Thanks.

Luca

----------

## pianosaurus

 *petrasl wrote:*   

> Can I delete the old /vat/log/cron.log ?

 

Yes, it serves no purpose any longer.

----------

## petrasl

 *pianosaurus wrote:*   

>  *petrasl wrote:*   Can I delete the old /vat/log/cron.log ? 
> 
> Yes, it serves no purpose any longer.

 

deleted!

vixie-cron seams to work ( /var/log/messages )

```

Jan 21 01:10:01 localhost cron[29928]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 21 01:10:01 localhost cron[29933]: (root) CMD (root    test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

```

Many thanks for your help.

All the best,

Luca

----------

